# Top 10 AP US History Pickup Lines



## theendofthered

A friend of mine made these up while we were bored in math class and, if you're a history nerd like us, they are basically the funniest things ever. Hope y'all enjoy!


Top 10 AP US History Pickup Lines
10. Want to make the Cold War hot?
9. My court packing plan isn't my only packing plan...
8. Want to play War of 1812? I'll light your White House on fire...
7. There's a reason they say I started the Era of Good Feelings...
6. Can I annex your territory after class?
5. Do you want to help me with my project on the tit...I'm sorry...TET offensive?
4. I'll be your secretary of the interior!
3. I bet if Jefferson had met you he would have vetoed the Non-Intercourse Act.
2. Want to go back to my place and discuss Big Stick Diplomacy?
1. Want to reenact the Battle of the Bulge?


----------



## manu1959

theendofthered said:
			
		

> A friend of mine made these up while we were bored in math class and, if you're a history nerd like us, they are basically the funniest things ever. Hope y'all enjoy!
> 
> 
> Top 10 AP US History Pickup Lines
> 10. Want to make the Cold War hot?
> 9. My court packing plan isn't my only packing plan...
> 8. Want to play War of 1812? I'll light your White House on fire...
> 7. There's a reason they say I started the Era of Good Feelings...
> 6. Can I annex your territory after class?
> 5. Do you want to help me with my project on the tit...I'm sorry...TET offensive?
> 4. I'll be your secretary of the interior!
> 3. I bet if Jefferson had met you he would have vetoed the Non-Intercourse Act.
> 2. Want to go back to my place and discuss Big Stick Diplomacy?
> 1. Want to reenact the Battle of the Bulge?​




i plan on blitzkrieging Paris later today


----------



## Nienna

Oh, Honey! Next time _left justify! left justify!_


But, pretty funny.


----------



## Angelbabe91

My Friend knows some history pick up lines and they are hilarious!!!
but I'm not in US history yet so I'd mess them up but I'oll have him message me them and then I'll post them...


----------

